# Forum Home Renovation Roofing  How to remove Cliplock Roofing?

## kanepretki

Can someone give me some tips on how to remove or lift cliplock roofing. As i am putting downlights into my roof. 
Thanks John Pretki

----------


## Jacksin

Look up-- www.bluescopesteel.com.au 
go to product lysaght klip lok 406 and scroll down to FAQ's where they dont recommend removing the deck.  
Because the fixing clips are clipped over the under-rib and snap up into the sheet middle rib it makes removal difficult without damaging the sheet.  
To see how they are fixed at www.bluescopesteel.com.au 
go to how to install lysaght klip-lok-406 cladding 
We have on the rare occasion used a pinchbar to hook under the lap and sprung the sheet up, which might be enough for your wiring. But to fully remove you have to get to the fixing clip but it does get damaged and spreads the lap. A cow of a job really.

----------


## shuggy

Thanks for the info I am going to start removing about 30 sq ft of it.Me thinks a dozer would be a better option now  :Shock:

----------


## Bloss

> Thanks for the info I am going to start removing about 30 sq ft of it.Me thinks a dozer would be a better option now

  It isn't all that hard to remove so long as you start at the correct side - they simply lift and fold back. You need some leverage to get them started and if you have underneath access that is much easier - you can use a long block of wood to tap the edge up. You need at least two people - more of long sheets - about a person for every 2-3m of length. You start on the side that is underneath ie: you are lifting the sheet that has the next sheet lapping over it - and starting from the edge away from that join. Of course if you do not care about re-use of the sheets or clips then you can use whatever force you like.

----------

